# Pre Apprenticeship Programs



## k8erade (May 18, 2017)

I am looking for input from journeymen and apprentices who can speak to the advantages, efficacy of pre apprenticesh programs.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

k8erade said:


> I am looking for input from journeymen and apprentices who can speak to the advantages, efficacy of pre apprenticesh programs.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I only hire starters who have taken such programs and I know a few other companies that have the same requirement for starters.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> I only hire starters who have taken such programs and I know a few other companies that have the same requirement for starters.



My experience is the opposite. Seems a lot of people get the pre-apprenticeship program and figure they know how to do a lot of stuff they really don't understand, and it takes more effort to retrain them than to just train them from the start.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

AK_sparky said:


> My experience is the opposite. Seems a lot of people get the pre-apprenticeship program and figure they know how to do a lot of stuff they really don't understand, and it takes more effort to retrain them than to just train them from the start.


Well the difference is I am right and you are wrong :thumbsup: 
:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

LuckyLuke said:


> Well the difference is I am right and you are wrong :thumbsup:
> :laughing: :laughing:


Sorry, but there are 2 who agree , so now you are wrong lol
I have had better luck with kids off the street than with pre-apprenticeship graduates. Maybe its just been bad luck, or it's the program here in Manitoba. 
Under our labour act, the kids can't work in the field and get any useful hands on experience. That limits them to a school environment


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

LuckyLuke said:


> Well the difference is I am right and you are wrong :thumbsup:
> :laughing: :laughing:


With what the schools charge,, I can't see a financial benefit


----------



## electricSeattle (Nov 7, 2017)

I'm trying to get an apprenticeship at local 46 after working for 15 years as a gardener. Got laid off from the gardening job and qualified for worker retraining. I went through a two semester pre-apprenticeship program at the community college. Advantages, in my opinion, were: the pre-apprenticeship introduced me to many of the different trades. (I chose electrical because it fascinates me); at the Trades Fairs I've attended the hiring people seem to think it demonstrates commitment to my new career choice; some pre-apprenticeship programs offer job placement services. On the other hand, I've heard of people with no experience or background basically sailing through the application process.


----------

